# Siamese Cat Club Show 1st November



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Will anyone from here be at the Siamese Cat Club Show (The Club for all siamese cats) next week in Alcester? :confused5: :confused5:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be at the Rex which is sharing venue - Mister F got an invite to the Hall of Fame so he'll be available for lots of cuddles  will be nice just to chill and enjoy the day


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Good for Mr F, a special invite


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I think lots of cats got one too lol but he'll get a nice rosette and to ponce in his double pen and curtains for a day 

Are you going vix?


----------



## borcol (Sep 28, 2008)

We're going


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

As its now too far away and also my queen is expecting babies, I shall not be going but will send my good wishes to all who visit and show there.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I think lots of cats got one too lol but he'll get a nice rosette and to ponce in his double pen and curtains for a day
> 
> Are you going vix?


cool  yes i am going to go. i like that the show has moved nearer to us now.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> cool  yes i am going to go. i like that the show has moved nearer to us now.


Me too - we can just nip down the a45/a46


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my bf's office is in henely in arden so we usually go that way a45, m42 and through henely. i also like that show hall and it's then not far to walk to alcester for a look see. or in my case, the shop to buy sweets :wink5:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*

What time is Vetting in to and from? Anyone have any ideas? The Shedule ain't online no more and I've forgot :yikes: Thanks!
*


----------



## borcol (Sep 28, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> *
> 
> What time is Vetting in to and from? Anyone have any ideas? The Shedule ain't online no more and I've forgot :yikes: Thanks!
> *


Hi Vic

Vetting in 08:00 to 09:45

See you there


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Brilliant THANKS soooooo much  yes, see you tomorrow!


----------

